# More Wheel & Tire Combo Questions



## GymChamp (Jan 10, 2010)

Purchased my first GTO yesterday, 2006, joined the forum today, need to learn a lot. I got the stock 17" wheels & tires plus a set of TSW Indy 500 wheels with BFG gforce t/a's. When I look up vehicle size matches on the TSW website, it shows my size combo is not a recommeded fit: Front: 18 x 8 with 245/40/18, Rear: 18 x 9.5 with 275/40/18. There's no rubbing, but are other potential problems lurking with this wheel size combo?? No engine mods, just K&N cold air intake, JBA exhaust system, and QTP exhaust cutouts. 23K miles --- pretty cherry, the love shows.


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

Should be alright. Check the offset of the tsw. Front should be 40 and rear 45. Check to see if they rolled/cut the rear fender.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

a 275/40 is going to be a tall tire. if you get a 275/35 it ll be the same height as the front.


----------

